

Autistic teenager tipped for Nobel Prize - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22477958

======
ColinWright
It's nice to see more recent information. Most of the previous submissions
have been from the same article(s) from two years ago, but with the mother
producing a book there's a new rash of information. This is a new interview.

So anyway, here are a few submissions of those earlier items - most have a few
comments ...

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369094>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2373586>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2374578>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2378099>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379419> <\- More comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382850> <\- More comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2594284>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4523702>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5673082>

You can find more about him here:
<http://news.google.com/news/search?q=Jacob+Barnett>

